# Ruby red or wine red? Panda or black king kong?



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi everyone.

Got some mischlings last year and now starting to see some of the young but just want to confirm what I'm assuming here.










Ruby red or wine red?










Panda or king kong?
This one also is on the glass is a very blue flesh on the underside.

Thanks guys and happy shrimping &#128522;

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Both looks King kong to me, one is black and other is ruby red.


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the feedback 😊

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

First one is Red Wine Panda, the belly white is wide so it makes it a Panda! The second one is BKK 2 stripe because the stripes are not wide enough to be
considered a Panda. 

Blue hue is often seen on BKKs so give off a blue hue when see against the glass or from underside.

Congrats, you are on the way to a new breeding program.


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks bettaforu 😊

See your moving to my neck of the woods.
Welcome to Milton 😄

Jean

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Here is another group picture. Looks like I have 2 bkk here but the red wine isn't in the shot. The one darker red one is that a red wine too? Got a couple like that.








Thanks for any input and happy shrimping &#128522;

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

jeanniebabie said:


> Here is another group picture. Looks like I have 2 bkk here but the red wine isn't in the shot. The one darker red one is that a red wine too? Got a couple like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's a wine red panda. Separate all those out and you have new colony of Taiwan bee shrimps


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Just started a new tank on the weekend so will move them over soon 😊
Thanks again bettaforu

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Oops and sathy83 of course 😊

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Got them moved to the new tank and they are adjusting well

































Jean

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Add one or two mischling females to this tank, it will increase the chances of getting more Taiwan bees


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

I've got a few berried now in the other tank so don't want to stress them too much ATM.

Have too many really in that tank and should sort out some to sell. Mix of crystals and mischlings.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice looking shrimps. 

I have 4 Pinto Mischlings berried at the moment, just as I am moving too 

Will be in Milton in 2 weeks, so hopefully they hold off having babies until after the move.


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Well the shadow panda and red wine are berried 😊😊😊😊
Looks like I have 3 females and 3 males in my Taiwan tank which is pretty good I think?

Just waiting for the other girl (bkk) to molt and berry 👍

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

So I found two of these little guys in my crystal/mischlings tank








Sorry for the poor picture.... Cellphone.

At first thought bluebolt but I'm not seeing any blue... . what would you classify these as?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

